# Starting uni soon...



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

And getting to get really down at everyone convinced I'll be lucky to make it through the first year/I'll be out on my arse for drugs/I'll get drunk and kicked out, etc. 

I'm not anticipating any epic drink binges, or planning to keep weed on my while I'm there... 

Everyone I know seems to think I'm unlikely to finish my degree despite the hard work I've put in to get to this point.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> And getting to get really down at everyone convinced I'll be lucky to make it through the first year/I'll be out on my arse for drugs/I'll get drunk and kicked out, etc.
> 
> I'm not anticipating any epic drink binges, or planning to keep weed on my while I'm there...
> 
> Everyone I know seems to think I'm unlikely to finish my degree despite the hard work I've put in to get to this point.


 
Pffff; naysayers are going to say nay.  That sort of stuff really bugs me.  The people who think you won't last the year.  Are they at Uni?  This may not be the case in your situation but I have found that the naysayers (Booooooh!) don't want the person to do well - for whatever nefarious reason (envy; worry you will change; worry you will be better educated, yadda, yadda; worry it will highlight their shortcoming) - and are happy to sabotage.

Are you moving away for your studies?  Either way; how exciting!

PS: Do you need a room?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Pffff; naysayers are going to say nay. That sort of stuff really bugs me. The people who think you won't last the year. Are they at Uni? This may not be the case in your situation but I have found that the naysayers (Booooooh!) don't want the person to do well - for whatever nefarious reason (envy; worry you will change; worry you will be better educated, yadda, yadda; worry it will highlight their shortcoming) - and are happy to sabotage.
> 
> Are you moving away for your studies? Either way; how exciting!
> 
> PS: Do you need a room?


I've gone in halls for this year, but will definitely need one next year!


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 31, 2012)

Naysayers will be naysayers.  They are simply jealous that you are achieving things they could not do.  So ignore them and focus on yourself.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I've gone in halls for this year, but will definitely need one next year!


 
Oooh; who is going to drop you off?  Have you all your stuff bought?  Plumeau, crockery, toasty maker?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> Oooh; who is going to drop you off? Have you all your stuff bought? Plumeau, crockery, toasty maker?


I'm getting dropped off twice, once my the Mr and once early on by my mum, she has tons of spare housewares in the garage from when she used to have a house in the states as well as here so shouldn't have to pay for anything.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 31, 2012)

Ignore them and then prove them wrong.

But also remember to have a bit of fun too


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/education...hould-freshers-take-to-uni-reader-suggestions


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> And getting to get really down at everyone convinced I'll be lucky to make it through the first year/I'll be out on my arse for drugs/I'll get drunk and kicked out, etc.
> 
> I'm not anticipating any epic drink binges, or planning to keep weed on my while I'm there...
> 
> Everyone I know seems to think I'm unlikely to finish my degree despite the hard work I've put in to get to this point.


 
Depends what course you're doing, but a) First year often doesn't count, so as long as you pass you'll be fine, b) i'm sure any drug use that goes on will be done in a far more subtle manner than most of the other students and c) Kicked out for being drunk? Never known that happen EVER.

Seriously, if it ever did reach a point where they thought drinking or drug use would be an issue, they're far more likely to ask you to attend counselling or similar rather than kick you out. Once you've started, they'll do anything they can to get you to finish. It looks terrible on their stats otherwise.

I've no doubt you'll be fine. Which Uni, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 31, 2012)

Comforting for those of us that work to be reassured that our taxes are being well spent on producing some of the finest academic talent in the world.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Comforting for those of us that work to be reassured that our taxes are being well spent on producing some of the finest academic talent in the world.


 
Nice one, dickhead.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Comforting for those of us that work to be reassured that our taxes are being well spent on producing some of the finest academic talent in the world.


Not much of your taxes are being spent at all, at about £12k per year debt for me, plus any overdrafts I slip into. 

It's ok, when the zombie apocalypse comes I will waltz past you in my mech suit and laugh while they eat you alive.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds great stuff_it - hope you enjoy the experience. Don't be fooled that the first year does not count. IME it does count towards the final year grade so it is worth taking the first year seriously. (fwiw I didn't and I regretted it).


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you got all your pens? folders?

*concerned face*


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 31, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Have you got all your pens?


http://www.penisland.net/


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 31, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Sounds great stuff_it - hope you enjoy the experience. Don't be fooled that the first year does not count. IME it does count towards the final year grade so it is worth taking the first year seriously. (fwiw I didn't and I regretted it).


 
With my courses the first year grades weren't part of the final mark. However, if you fell behind in the first year it made it far more difficult to do well at later stages, so yes, even if it doesn't 'count', it's still important to pay attention and get into the swing of things. It's just sometimes reassuring to know that you might have that year to get used to it.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> With my courses the first year grades weren't part of the final mark. However, if you fell behind in the first year it made it far more difficult to do well at later stages, so yes, even if it doesn't 'count', it's still important to pay attention and get into the swing of things. It's just sometimes reassuring to know that you might have that year to get used to it.


Why would I not pay attention. 

Most people I know seem to be struggling with this, but I really do consider it a study exercise. I already know how to drink, take drugs and stay up all hours - I don't need lessons for that ffs.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I've gone in halls for this year, but will definitely need one next year!


 In halls ? could be problematic with all those 18 year olds living away from home for the first time


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2012)

Reckon you'll hate halls.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 31, 2012)

You'll prove them all wrong and it'll be added satisfaction on top of achieving the goals you have set yourself


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Why would I not pay attention.


 
Don't get me wrong, i'm sure you will - most do. But for me, it got very easy to get distracted by the other things going on and to assume that I could catch up later, like I did several times at school. It turned out that was (mostly) not the case. I reckon you'll see quite a few 18yo's starting to slack off a few months in, and if there's a very boring lecture, it can be tempting to go 'oh sod this, i'm going to the pub, i'll just read the notes later'. You can do that a few times without major issues, but I didn't realise until too late that I'd screwed up too much to catch up.


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 31, 2012)

At my uni you just need to pass first year (scraping a 'D' is fine) to get into second year. Then you need to get a 'C' to get into honours for 3rd year, at which stage your 1st/2nd year results don't really matter.

This is fine for 18 y/o first years who want to part all the time, but going back as a mature student and really wanting to do well, I have no doubt you will have a better approach to study than all the ones who are straight from school and likely out-perform most of them.


----------



## aqua (Aug 31, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Naysayers will be naysayers. They are simply jealous that you are achieving things they could not do. So ignore them and focus on yourself.


This - also when someone changes themselves, it is really unsettling for those around them, so they put them down. There is a reason that the divorce rates for mature students (esp women) are so high


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nice one, dickhead.


 
Is that current  student speak?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Is that current student speak?


 
You confirm all those cliches about Chelsea supporters.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Reckon you'll hate halls.



I hear there are fridges, and hot water comes right out of taps that are actually indoors. Sounds like shangri-la. Apparently there is even broadband...


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 31, 2012)

Halls aren't so bad. They are comfortable, clean and have all the amenities you need supplied, no bills. They'll also more likely to match you up with people of similar age so you don't have to live with a group of school-leavers.

Disadvantages are no smoking in your room, fire drills/alarms, and occasional room checks which makes it feel a bit like living in a hotel rather than your own place.  But you have a nice room with high-speed internet, a desk and a bed - what more could you need


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I hear there are fridges, and hot water comes right out of taps that are actually indoors. Sounds like shangri-la. Apparently there is even broadband...


 
Oh the amenities are fine, especially given what you're used to. I'm on about all the fucking kids.


----------



## Cid (Aug 31, 2012)

What course is it? Thought you'd done your degree/a fair bit with the OU and were thinking about a masters?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You confirm all those cliches about Chelsea supporters.


 
what being from the Home Counties?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> what being from the Home Counties?


 
Being unfunny dickheads.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Being unfunny dickheads.


 
is that peculiar to Chelsea supporters?


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

Cid said:
			
		

> What course is it? Thought you'd done your degree/a fair bit with the OU and were thinking about a masters?



Got to start back in first year. Could have finished ou module and started in second year but would have meant waiting a year to start.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oh the amenities are fine, especially given what you're used to. I'm on about all the fucking kids.


I fully expect that I will be their noisy neighbour.



aqua said:


> This - also when someone changes themselves, it is really unsettling for those around them, so they put them down. There is a reason that the divorce rates for mature students (esp women) are so high


Fortunately the Mr finds me studying sexy, bar telling me off for leaving maths in the bed sometimes.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> And getting to get really down at everyone convinced I'll be lucky to make it through the first year/I'll be out on my arse for drugs/I'll get drunk and kicked out, etc.
> 
> I'm not anticipating any epic drink binges, or planning to keep weed on my while I'm there...
> 
> Everyone I know seems to think I'm unlikely to finish my degree despite the hard work I've put in to get to this point.


Fuck them. You've earned this. You have as much chance as anybody else as completing, probably more because you know better what's involved having done the OU work.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 31, 2012)

Stuff_it you've got this far, IMHO there's no reason why you should be one of the few to drop out instead of one of the many who make it.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> Fuck them. You've earned this. You have as much chance as anybody else as completing, probably more because you know better what's involved having done the OU work.


I'm actually quite excited - looking forwards to being shown how to use CAD properly and finally getting someone to show me how to weld. 

/geek


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 31, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> I'm actually quite excited - looking forwards to being shown how to use CAD properly and finally getting someone to show me how to weld.
> 
> /geek


I loved welding


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 31, 2012)

OOh now welding would be cool!

Sadly, they didn't offer welding on my course 

When I went to uni, the only uni I applied to away from home was UWE. I would have had to live in halls, and was quite impressed when I saw them. I was told that, as a mature student, I would be placed with other mature students, which was a relief.

My niece is off to uni soon, and her halls are quite nice. Admittedly £135 a week, which I think is scandalous!


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 31, 2012)

butterfly child said:


> OOh now welding would be cool!
> 
> Sadly, they didn't offer welding on my course
> 
> ...


----------



## tar1984 (Aug 31, 2012)

You'll almost definitely be placed with other mature students, I'd imagine.  You could always fire them and email to check.  I was with other mature students and people mostly kept to themselves too, tons of space.  It's nice to have a quiet flat to go home to.



butterfly child said:


> My niece is off to uni soon, and her halls are quite nice. Admittedly £135 a week, which I think is scandalous!


 
 jeez.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 31, 2012)

butterfly child said:


> My niece is off to uni soon, and her halls are quite nice. Admittedly £135 a week, which I think is scandalous!


 
 I pay only 15 quid a week more for my 3 bedroom flat!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You confirm all those cliches about Chelsea supporters.


 
Hardly surprising if true, as most Chelsea supporters are walking cliches.


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2012)

fucking hell £135 a week.


----------



## izz (Sep 1, 2012)

really exciting times then stuff_it, I'd just love to go back and do it all again, but there you are. I hope you have a delightful time wherever you're headed and whatever you're studying and you find your work utterly fascinating.

<unsolicited advice>
If you haven't already, work out how you study the best, I found that getting up to work at 4am, punishing though it sounds, was the best for me, as it was quiet enough for me to concentrate properly.
</unsolicited advice>


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

My advice is do work as soon as you get it. If you have a tutorial and they give you a few hours reading to do for the next week, do it literally next chance you get - right after the class if you have a break - rather than leave it until the night before next weeks class.

Keeping on top of things this way saves so much stress, and you can enjoy your downtime better if you don't have work hanging over you that you're putting off.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Have you got all your pens? folders?
> 
> *concerned face*


As if, not even sure what day I'm moving in as my first 'payday' is a weekend day and also the day after everyone is allowed to move in.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 1, 2012)

izz said:


> <snip><unsolicited advice>
> If you haven't already, work out how you study the best, I found that getting up to work at 4am, punishing though it sounds, was the best for me, as it was quiet enough for me to concentrate properly.
> </unsolicited advice>


In a similar vein, I found that the bed was better than working at a desk because I could have the reference books etc spread around me.  And it was warmer.    Whatever works for you, do it.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2012)

Well you can move in 6 weeks after the opening day if you really wanted to, that really doesn't matter.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Well you can move in 6 weeks after the opening day if you really wanted to, that really doesn't matter.


Um, why would I want to miss six weeks?


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Um, why would I want to miss six weeks?


 
I never said you would. I didn't quite understand the issue that you would be paid the day after move in day; if it was an issue because of cost, I was just saying you could technically move in any day you want, it doesn't matter.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I never said you would. I didn't quite understand the issue that you would be paid the day after move in day; if it was an issue because of cost, I was just saying you could technically move in any day you want, it doesn't matter.


Hardly a path to a first, not turning up for the first 6 weeks...


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 1, 2012)

butterfly child said:


> OOh now welding would be cool!
> 
> Sadly, they didn't offer welding on my course
> 
> ...


Yeah it is. We paid £70 a week IIRC (20 years ago!)  £40 of it was for the atrocious and rarely available "food" (chips and beans every night for a year because the veggie option was always finished). 
Very basic accommodation, one oven for thirty people, a camping ring and old fashioned spin dryer. No freezer, microwave etc. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't get away with that level of crapness now and that student halls are probably quite swish.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Yeah it is. We paid £70 a week IIRC (20 years ago!) £40 of it was for the atrocious and rarely available "food" (chips and beans every night for a year because the veggie option was always finished).
> Very basic accommodation, one oven for thirty people, a camping ring and old fashioned spin dryer. No freezer, microwave etc. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't get away with that level of crapness now and that student halls are probably quite swish.


Mine this year are £78 per week but self catering. Compared to the nicer halls a bargain! I'd rather spend the money I save joining the on-site gym and having a sauna every few days to make up for the communal showers, it also covers a train home once a week... or I could view the saving as keeping me in underwear.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Mine this year are £78 per week but self catering. Compared to the nicer halls a bargain! I'd rather spend the money I save joining the on-site gym and having a sauna every few days to make up for the communal showers, it also covers a train home once a week... or I could view the saving as keeping me in underwear.


Where are you? Shared house could work out cheaper but I suppose it's the ease.
My old college hall went self catering after I left. I imagine it's totally different now and properly kitted out kitchen.
Just recalling the hell of one phone for 30 of us and hardly anyone had mobiles. And the embarrassment of having to check your mail in front of everyone in the common room.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> Where are you? Shared house could work out cheaper but I suppose it's the ease.
> My old college hall went self catering after I left. I imagine it's totally different now and properly kitted out kitchen.
> Just recalling the hell of one phone for 30 of us and hardly anyone had mobiles. And the embarrassment of having to check your mail in front of everyone in the common room.


Didn't have deposit money, lol.

Next year I'm not allowed in halls. They seem to make a big thing of offering first year students halls on campus; I reckon it's because a lot of the degree is teamwork-based so it's a chance to get to know people. I'll probably look for a room in a non-student house for the second year so the dog can visit. TBF I'm planning to go home most weekends to see the Mr, it's just an office with a bed near uni.

Why would you ave to check your mail in front of people? 

I'm at Aston, all the halls are on the very small campus right in the middle of Birmingham. I did consider commuting every day, but could do with space to have my books out, reliable internet etc and the rent on a house or flat round our way is loads plus two months rent, plus the Mr is the one working so he would be the one they did a credit check on.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Hardly a path to a first, not turning up for the first 6 weeks...


 
Oh for goodness sake, I meant that the room would still be there, if you moved in a week or a day after the initial move in day, the room isn't going to go anywhere.  

I don't think I've suggested anywhere that anybody misses 6 weeks of uni.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 1, 2012)

That's where the pigeon holes were for the mail. You used to feel like a right sad case if you had no mail. We used to take it in turns to check each others every few days so it didn't look so sad. 
Also everyone saw anyone you had coming into your room. _Everyon_e had a phobia of that common room. In the end people started using my room windows as a way of coming in/out without being gawped at.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

_angel_ said:


> That's where the pigeon holes were for the mail. You used to feel like a right sad case if you had no mail. We used to take it in turns to check each others every few days so it didn't look so sad.
> Also everyone saw anyone you had coming into your room. _Everyon_e had a phobia of that common room. In the end people started using my room windows as a way of coming in/out without being gawped at.


There's a separate common room for mature students, thank fuck...with separate kitchen facilities.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks like you just move in then get invoiced after they know you're going to show - big flap over nothing.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

But fucked up my online enrolment as my mum wouldn't let me concentrate while I was filling it in - now they're going to want all my year's fees up front.  

Argh!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

And now just looked at the dates they want paying even for instalments. They want 50% of the fees by October 31st, even if I used all my eating and rent money as well as the fees I'll have by then it wouldn't cover it, and then I'd not have a place to live or any food.


----------



## tar1984 (Sep 1, 2012)

As we were saying on the other thread, the uni accommodation people should hopefully be quite, erm, accommodating if you explain the situation.  It's a stress but you'll feel better after opening a dialogue with them.  

I was struggling to pay my fees last year and they let me extend the payments by three months right over summer to make the installments smaller.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

tar1984 said:
			
		

> As we were saying on the other thread, the uni accommodation people should hopefully be quite, erm, accommodating if you explain the situation.  It's a stress but you'll feel better after opening a dialogue with them.
> 
> I was struggling to pay my fees last year and they let me extend the payments by three months right over summer to make the installments smaller.



It's not like I'm not happy to hand them every penny of the tuition fees once I lay my hands on them.


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> But fucked up my online enrolment as my mum wouldn't let me concentrate while I was filling it in - now they're going to want all my year's fees up front.
> 
> Argh!


Can you speak to them on Monday and fix it? I'm sure you won't be the only one to have made a mistake.

It'll get sorted out.


----------



## toggle (Sep 1, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It's not like I'm not happy to hand them every penny of the tuition fees once I lay my hands on them.


 
aren't you getting tuition fee loans?

I'm sure that you can alter the enrolment details. and tuition fee loans get authorised to be paid straight to the uni on a schedule set by SlC. as long as uni's know you've applied for them, they don't get too het up if they are late getting them. mine didn't get authorised until december. when they did, i just went and waved the paperwork at the student finance office, joined then in rolling eyes at why it had taken so long and that was that. my fees got sorted and my grant/loans were through to me in a week


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 1, 2012)

toggle said:
			
		

> aren't you getting tuition fee loans?
> 
> I'm sure that you can alter the enrolment details. and tuition fee loans get authorised to be paid straight to the uni on a schedule set by SlC. as long as uni's know you've applied for them, they don't get too het up if they are late getting them. mine didn't get authorised until december. when they did, i just went and waved the paperwork at the student finance office, joined then in rolling eyes at why it had taken so long and that was that. my fees got sorted and my grant/loans were through to me in a week



Yes it's all authorised. That's why i thought it was odd that they wanted it in a different order to what you get your loan payments.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 1, 2012)

Ah, fuck 'em. Considering you've worked hard and in difficult circumstances to get to this point it's nothing but drivel to suggest you are less motivated or less determined to complete the degree. Fuck 'em, it's nonsense. And you will have a great time


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 3, 2012)

Getting in touch is nearly impossible. Have sent emails as no chance of getting through on the phone.


----------



## butterfly child (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't see my tuition loans, they went straight to the university.

Be warned, if you are going to be getting student loans for living on, they will not pay out until the university have confirmed that you have enroled and started. This wasn't such a problem for me as I wasn't relying on it, but a real concern for those who were.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 5, 2012)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I didn't see my tuition loans, they went straight to the university.
> 
> Be warned, if you are going to be getting student loans for living on, they will not pay out until the university have confirmed that you have enroled and started. This wasn't such a problem for me as I wasn't relying on it, but a real concern for those who were.



They've already given the payment dates. I get my first lot of living on money at the start of freshers week and the fee loan should come in mid October.


----------

